# Gentoo documentatie hulp

## diox

Hoi;

Bij deze zou ik een oproep willen doen gericht aan alle gemotiveerde mensen die een ietwat activer deel uit te maken van de gentoo community. Ik zoek namelijk wat extra hulp bij de nederlandse documentatie @ www.gentoo.org/doc/nl/. Onze taal is binnenkort weer een officieel herkende taal door Gentoo.

Daarom zoek ik ook medewerkers die willen helpen om af en toe (zonder enige tijdsdruk/verwachte kennis) documentjes te vertalen/updaten. Meer informatie, kan bij mij worden verkregen: via dit forum post, mail (diox@swords.be) of irc (irc://irc.freenode.org/gentoo-doc-nl). [edit]thx pooky voor de correcte notatie[/edit]

-dioxLast edited by diox on Fri Oct 06, 2006 1:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## yngwin

Ik ben een Nederlander woonachtig in Londen, en wil graag meehelpen om de vertalingen te verbeteren.

----------

## koenderoo

count me in -> doe mij ook maar een stukie werk   :Smile: 

----------

## diox

Bedank, voor jullie reactie yngwin,koenderoo.

Natuurlijk zijn andere hulp welkom! De documentatie-lijst is lang   :Wink: 

-diox

----------

## neysx

Jullie kunnen ook de gentoo-doc-nl@gentoo.org mailing list gebruiken (54 leden).

Archives : http://news.gmane.org/gmane.linux.gentoo.documentation.dutch

MvG

----------

